
Replication of Big Bang reveals flaws in theory of atom formation - okket
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/replication-of-big-bang-reveals-flaws-in-theory-of-atom-formation/
======
Aelinsaar
Lithium! _shakes fist_

